# Drooping ears one side



## Ti2 (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi All,


Rex has been growing steadily and all his stats are good as per the vet.


Three days back when he woke up in the morning i found both his ears are drooping on one side which almost gave me a shock. Every now and then i noticed his right ear goes back which makes it more confusing and i'm worried like ****.


He is 16 weeks now and his both ears where up by 12 weeks and although they seemed like joined or scissor cross which i thought is the usual way it happens and eventually it will go separate and then he will have his GSD ears but this sudden change has left me worried.


He is teething and is eating ok except for last few days because of the temperature i guess. We did hit around 40 humidex wise around Toronto. He is on Fromm LBP with toppings of egg or chicken/turkey home cooked pieces and weekend rice with chicken/turkey with vegetables thrown in. 



Attaching pictures from earlier when his ears were starting to go up. He is watching the rain from the door and looks like a statue of Buddha. And the other one is recent.


His parents were both good looking and had erect ears. Don't know if i should use taping as someone i met in the park suggested because i think its too early. 



Thanks,
-Ti2


----------



## Ti2 (Feb 5, 2018)

Pictures uploaded


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Don't worry, they will go back up. They often drop once they enter teething, and they go back up when teething is done. It's completely normal.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Relax. Your pup is fine and his ears will come up. Over the years, we have had 2 pups that took 8 months before their ears were erect. 

Teething seems to cause ears to do strange things. That's completely normal. Please don't rush to tape or otherwise assist the process. It just takes time and lots and lots of patience.

Enjoy your cute pup and stop worrying.


----------



## CAROLINM (Mar 30, 2018)

Ti2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Rex has been growing steadily and all his stats are good as per the vet.
> ...



Mine is around the same age. And his ears are exactly the same (like a weird triangle, mom calls it "ribbon ears"). I showed your pictures to my mom and she asked "Is that Odie?, Cause I am pretty sure it's him".... The answers here make me feel more calm about his ears haha...


----------



## Ti2 (Feb 5, 2018)

CAROLINM said:


> Mine is around the same age. And his ears are exactly the same (like a weird triangle, mom calls it "ribbon ears"). I showed your pictures to my mom and she asked "Is that Odie?, Cause I am pretty sure it's him".... The answers here make me feel more calm about his ears haha...



Hi Carolinm / Hi All,


Thanks for the support and sharing all of your experience. Rex has his ears up and straight and looks like a GSD now :grin2:. I did not tape him although i was thinking of it. He just turned 5 months this 5th July and he is almost loosing teeth daily ( 2 or 1 that we can find). He bleeds a lot before it falls and that makes him smell kind of fishy. I tried dentastix and some mouthwash drops in his water bowl but is not helping. Maybe when he finishes his teething then it should be ok. 



Thanks everybody.
-T2


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Once he looses all his puppy teeth, the stink should subside. I do not miss this stage, haha. "Ugh, Katsu...I love you, but...please...remove your mouth from the area near my face"


----------

